# Ahh, The Memories of Past Cold Season Catches



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Enjoy... and Drool


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... And why not a few more:


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A lil more torture since we have no ice?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Maxed Out Pics:


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

icebucketjohn said:


> Maxed Out Pics:
> 
> View attachment 202021
> View attachment 202022
> ...


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Ice bucketjohn them are some nice perch must be from east reservoir and gills


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

99% of those fish aren't from around the here... Portage Lakes area. You'll just have to figure out which.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

99% of those he searched lol. Everyone always falls for it ibj. Either way, yes, I'm drooling


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

The bucket full of crappie are from nimi!


----------

